# How much yard space is ideal?



## jefbur (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello all, 

I am considering getting a Vizsla as a family pet. My house is on approx 1.4 acres of land which is a mix of lawn (1/3) and woods (2/3). Would this be enough space to effectively exercise a Vizsla off-leash? I do run myself and plan to take the dog with me from time-to-time, but I am sure my running speed is nowhere near enough for what a Vizsla would like to do. I'd like to make sure that the space I have would suit this type of dog before I decide on one for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I absolutely agree it is easier with a bigger yard, like you have. Vizslas get bored just being in their own yard. They like an adventure, seeing, smelling, and running in new places.
They require a large investment in our time, and outings. Much more than they require a yard.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Depending upon the dog, the amount of yard space may be irrelevant. Our 2, for instance, have very little interest in being out (in our 2 acres) alone. If we're out, they want to be out, but don't exercise much. The only way they get exercise is on a walk with one of us.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

32 acres here! And my V is never more than a foot away.

It's you they want to exercise with, the amount of lawn or woods is irrelevant to them.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

I work in a 55 acre private garden. V number 1 would always be by my side and if we did get separated she would 'scream bark' untill we were reunited. Greta my 15 month old is more of an exploror but we have only been separated twice. She returns within 15 - 30 mins. So for sure you will determine when and where exercise is taken and new walks/scents really are very good for them, and it's good for you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just to give a little perspective.

Walk a mile inside your yard.
Then go take a mile walk, at someplace new and different. Which brought you more joy, and which was just mindless exercise? 
How happy would you be, just walking in circles around your yard everyday? Would you long for something more, and become frustrated?

While I do not think dogs are people.
It's just a easier way to explain their needs, when we compare them to us.
Smart athletic dog breeds, are a huge commitment. Not understanding their mental/ physical needs leads to destructive behavioral problems.

I hope everyone has a wonderful day.
I have dogs that need to go for a run.


----------

